
Sparrow Email Client For Mac And iOS Acquired By Google - ila
http://www.cultofmac.com/179939/apple-like-sparrow-email-client-for-mac-and-ios-acquired-by-google/
======
jimeh
Is it just me, or does the announcement sound a little bit like "mission
accomplished, time to move on"?

I seriously hope Sparrow continues to exist and develop as the app it is.
Rather than being shutdown and a subset of it's features eventually appearing
in Google's official offerings.

